# Reminder



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

This post is to remind people of how fragile life can be,i have been planning a vacation to go see a cousin i haven't seen since i was a kid,we've talked by phone and through letters but never found the time to get together always busy,we finalized everything last night settled on dates and what we were going to do,i have been telling him about shooters and how much i thought he would like them,this morning i thought i would get something to surprise him with i ordered him a torque and extra tubes,i wanted to make sure they arrived before i left,after i took care of ordering his present i was hanging out with my mom and son,telling them about the trip and what we had planned in the middle of it all,i got a phone call from my family,last night my cousin was on his way to work and was killed in a car crash,so instead of a vacation to catch up with a cousin and friend i'm going to his funeral to lay him to rest,this is not a post for sympathy this is a post to remind you that if you have something left undone to take care of it,or something you want to do to go ahead and do it,there may not be a tomorrow or a later,


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Point well taken . Wise men have said that is the way we should live each day .

Sorry for your tragic loss .


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

wow, I'm sorry to hear of your loss. I hope that your good memories serve you well..


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Very sad to hear it, Bigron.

...Life is indeed fragile and brief.

My condolences to you and the family, my friend.

Best regards ...Q


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, That sux. But it happens. I was almost in a serious accident today. Skin of my teeth and a fraction of a second. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

my condolences on your loss. take it easy amigo.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

x


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Jesus, man...all the best to you & your family, Ron.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I am glad that you two had some good times to remember.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

My condolence to you and your family
And thanks to remind us 
Cheerio


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Big Ron that is such a wonderful sentiment and so eloquently phrased. My deepest condolences to you and all your family. No words can convey feelings of loss but you have made such a valid point for all to see. 
Take care big man, my thoughts and prayers are with you. 
Clint.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

thank you very much every body,i'm packed and leaving this morning for the funeral,is the forum app hard to use i was going to down load it?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Have a safe trip


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Ron the app is almost the same as a computer. It's simple as putting your pants on and coming from me who asks my 13 year old daughter to teach me how to do simple things on the computer I think you will manage. 
Have a safe trip.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I am sorry to hear of your loss Ron. It is never easy to deal with. Thanks for the reminder, I think many of us sometimes forget, myself included especially. On a daily basis I say things I regret and forget to say things I should.

Wishing you and yours the best.

Quentin


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Bigron, thanks for your words, It is truth, we should live this life as if every day were your last, and to try to forget all those problems that sometimes they are very very stupid problems.

Take care and all my condolence for your loss.

Volp


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I missed the original post. Sorry for the lost.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well Big Ron sorry to hear of your loss of your cousin...I am glad you two had good times when younger..you will always carry the

grand memory's with you....Yes my friend The Good Lord called another person home..so there must have been a reason for this..

Like you say maybe to make other people to take care of what needs to be do yet while here on earth..Bless you my friend in your time

of need...~AKAOldmiser


----------

